# long term mange treatment



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

My brother's dog is about 11 years old. He has had an ongoing skin problem. They decided to treat orally with ivermectin daily with information from the internet. They have been treating him for over a month. The dog is better, but we did a skin scraping on him ourselves today and saw eggs and larvae. Does anyone have ideas on boosting his immune system (one doctor thought he had cancer). Does anyone think that Nustock or dipping would help? We would appreciate any advice. They don't have a good vet.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They haven't done a sulfur bath yet? I would do both the dipping and the NuStock.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

They have been bathing him in a benzoyl peroxide shampoo. I'm not sure if it contains sulfur or not. They said that the ivermectin is working, but I'm worried about them giving it daily for a long time. From what I'm reading online, it looks like that is the best treatment and safe--but an off label use. The interesting thing is that he is always better (less itchy) when staying at my parents' house. He is outside there and mostly inside at home. I wonder if it is the humidity outside or the sunshine that seems to help, or another environmental variable. I think that if they could boost his immune system, he would improve more quickly.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

I found some more websites talking about adult onset of demodectic mange and it sounds like my brother is treating it correctly but the treatment can last a very long time.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad he is doing the right treatment.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Benzoyl Peroxide Shampoo does contain sulfur as well so I don't think you need to switch to sulfur dipping or NuStock. 

Does your brothers house have a lot of carpeting?

Exposure to strong sun light will definitely help. 

I would also recommend generous applications of coconut oil directly to the skin on days when he is not getting bathed.

Fish oil supplements as well as a grain free or limited ingredient diet may help as well. I'm not sure what size dog this is, but sometimes a switch to a prepared raw diet (such as Stella & Chewy brand) can really help - but pricey if this is a large dog.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks, I sent your suggestions to them! I think they only have carpet in the bedrooms. He is a big dog so I don't know if they'll try a really expensive food, but I'm sure they will into a better food and supplements.


----------

